
Apple Nearly Worth More Than Microsoft, HP And Dell … Combined - websirnik
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/13/apple-nearly-worth-more-than-microsoft-hp-and-dell-combined/
======
lettergram
It seriously bothers me that the article is using market cap.... The value of
microsoft is actually roughly equal to the of apple, the value of IBM is equal
to microsoft and apple combined...

This is looking at assets and profits per year.

The article is discussing the market cap as if it is a way in which you can
determine the value of the company, instead of what it is, the value of its
shares. Granted it should be a representation, if lets say microsoft drops 2
Cents on its stocks over a minor scare or something the market cap drops much
more than the company value which maintains the same price.

~~~
robinwauters
I see your point, I'm using market cap as what the market considers the value
of the company in question. I also mentioned that it's a good trend barometer
first and foremost, looking at equity value and not enterprise value, so I
don't see why it would 'bother' you i.e. misleading in some way.

